# Karlie Kloss walking the runway at the 2014 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in London, 02.12.2014 (x30)



## Toolman (3 Dez. 2014)

​


----------



## Freaker (6 Dez. 2014)

nice thanks


----------



## Death Row (6 Dez. 2014)

Taylor Swift gefällt das


----------



## koftus89 (9 Dez. 2014)

einfach wooow, danke.


----------



## emontie666 (14 Dez. 2014)

Yes Karlie Coool THX


----------



## ali505 (26 Dez. 2014)

Victoria's secret weiß wie es geht!


----------



## Froschmax (24 Jan. 2015)

Ein bisschen viel drum herum...


----------



## 2080AC (25 Jan. 2015)

Sehr schick :thx:


----------



## Maus68 (27 Jan. 2015)

:thx: für die heißen Pics.


----------



## cm2012 (1 Feb. 2015)

Karlie ist super geil


----------



## LegKalle (8 Feb. 2015)

Perfektion !


----------



## duschlampe (11 Feb. 2015)

Halli Hallo...


----------



## duttyzopsata (11 Feb. 2015)

amazing


----------



## notrat (5 Sep. 2018)

Thanks for Karlie!


----------



## cloudbox (18 Dez. 2018)

Thanks for Karlie!


----------

